# Über y Ueber



## R_DeNIRO

Hola a todos, 

Me gustaría hacer una consulta por si alguno tuviera a bien ayudarme. Por motivos de mi tesis doctoral me he visto obligado a profundizar en la palabra griega "Hybris" en relación con la obra del filósofo Friedrich Nietzsche. Esta palabra suele significar orgullo, petulancia o insolencia, pero también, al parecer, desmesura o exceso. Indagando en esta palabra, y ateniéndome a la relación entre el español y el alemán, me he topado con que una de las palabras que emplea en su obra es "Uebermaass" (espero haberla escrito correctamente). Hasta donde tengo entendido esta palabra significa desmesura, aunque el Google Translator no me la arroja como resultado. Mi primera pregunta, aunque menos importante, es: ¿significa esta palabra "desmesura"? Por otra parte, otro término importante en su obra es "superhombre" (o "transhombre") que es la traducción de "Übermensch". Mi pregunta principal es: ¿existe en alemán alguna relación entre "ueber" y "über"? Por otra parte, y a mayores: ¿sería remotamente posible que alguno de vosotros supiese si existe algún vínculo, semántico o etimológico, entre alguna de estas dos partículas y la palabra griega "hybris"?

Espero no abusar de vuestro tiempo con estas dudas, pero tener algo de luz en este problema me sería de gran ayuda. Muchas gracias de antemano y saludos.


----------



## basiek.was

Las dos palabras "uber" con diéresis y "ueber" son exactamente lo mismo. En realidad debe escribirse con diéresis pero como muchas computadoras etc. no tienen esa opción, o es un poco más complicado encontrarla, se puede usar "ue". 
Y "ueber" significa arriba, por encima de. 
Uebermass es exceso o abuso.


----------



## R_DeNIRO

Gracias basiek.was: ¿es simplemente un fallo de las computadoras o también es una opción en la escritura como en el caso de utilizar Schönberg o Schoenberg para aludir al nombre del compositor? En cualquier caso: ¿existe un nombre concreto para ello? Así podría buscarlo por mi propia cuenta. Muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## basiek.was

Sí, sí es una opción en la escritura. A mano no se usa mucho, más en las computadoras etc. por la razón que te comenté antes. Lo que pasa es que la ö, ü y ä
 (que son las tres letras con diéresis, llamadas Umlaut en aleman) se pueden escribir ¨oe¨, ¨ue¨ y ¨ae¨ respectivamente.


----------



## Peterdg

basiek.was said:


> Las dos palabras "uber" con diéresis y "ueber" son exactamente lo mismo. En realidad debe escribirse con diéresis pero como muchas computadoras etc. no tienen esa opción, o es un poco más complicado encontrarla, se puede usar "ue".
> Y "ueber" significa arriba, por encima de.
> Uebermass es exceso o abuso.


No creo que sea debido a los ordenadores. Cuando yo era joven, no existían ordenadores (por lo menos no de tal manera como los conocemos ahora: había _mainframes_ que se programaban con tarjetas perforadas y casi sólo servían para hacer cálculos matemáticos. No obstante, también aprendimos que ue=ü, ae=ä, oe=ö.


----------



## basiek.was

Bueno, yo creo que se debe a la tecnología en general.


----------



## R_DeNIRO

Y en cuanto a la posible relación etimológica de Über con la griega Hybris: ¿se os ocurre algún lugar en el que pueda buscar o el tipo de especialista al que debería preguntar?


----------



## Peterdg

Aquí puedes encontrar alguna información, pero no dice nada con respecto a "Hybris". No obstante, relacionan la palabra con el griego "hyper".


----------



## R_DeNIRO

Gracias por el link, Peterdg, pero no entiendo ni papa, no hablo alemán xD


----------



## Yondlivend

Según he podido encontrar, über viene de una raíz indoeuropea *upér, que significa "arriba, por encima" y corresponde a "hyper" en griego y "super" en latín, esta última siendo la fuente de la palabra "sobre" en español.

"Hybris" es de la raíz *ūd, y su significado es "fuera", y también a veces "arriba." En alemán sobrevive en la preposición "aus" y el prefijo "ur-"

Que yo sepa las dos no tienen ninguna relación etimológica.

Las enlaces que tengo están en inglés pero las dejo aquí por si las necesitas:
upér: http://www.utexas.edu/cola/centers/lrc/ielex/X/P2072.html
ūd: http://www.utexas.edu/cola/centers/lrc/ielex/U/P2069.html


----------



## R_DeNIRO

Voy a explorarlos, muchísimas gracias Yondlivend, de verdad 

Me ha surgido una duda más a mayores, espero estar no abusando demasiado de vuestra amabilidad: ¿qué sucede a nivel filológico o etimológico cuando en casos como este aparentemente no hay un vínculo entre dos o más palabras o sus raíces pero se puede sospechar una relación semántica entre ellas? ¿Es legítimo o se supone que es algo así como una "falta de rigor" etimológico"? Por ejemplo entre esa especie de "arriba" que podría haber tanto en über como en *ūd. E incluso por algunas cosas que estuve viendo ayer, de la relación que podría haber con la raíz *euedh-, que refiere a ubre, teta o mama. Esta última no evoca el arriba de una superioridad, pero sí un ámbito que, personalmente, interpreto semejante, alrededor de la riqueza, la abundancia, la superioridad, el exceso, la demasía, el "mucho" o el "muy", incluso el "más", ese "hyper" que me evocan también ese "sobre" o "por encima".  

Perdonad los desvaríos, pero no tengo formación filológica y veo que estoy ante cuestiones decisivas en las que me muevo todasvía un poco a tientas.


----------

